# Turkish Walnut



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

This blank is an average one, meaning that it's not the best in the lot I received, from the group purchase Mike Shue coordinated. Turkish walnut is really no more than ....*Juglans Regia*, the Regal Walnut is the Latin/Scientific name at the core. It is the same specie as English walnut. 







Thank you to all who look and particularly to those who offer comments or critiques.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Sep 21, 2010)

Average! What does a high end one look like!!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 21, 2010)

You know i wouldn't call that average i love the grain on it


----------



## phillywood (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou , you did your art work on it, though and it looks really nice. but, I believe your judgment since you have done more pen turning than most of us. Shall we put this on the chart?


----------



## mick (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou, the "average" grain in the pen is spectacular! Beautiful work!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 21, 2010)

To rephrase an old Johny Rogers(Heisman winner from long ago who starred in the CFL) saying:

  "just your average everyday superstar...(pen)". Great looking pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 21, 2010)

Its very nice work,but I must say I have black walnut that looks nearly the same.I guess I was fooled by all the marbled blanks I seen in the posts about these.Thanks for sharing great job,Victor


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou, while I agree that it is "average" walnut, even the less than spectacular pieces have some wonderful grain.  Point being that is a nice looking pen!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou, if that is average ... 
While it may not be the best blank you received, there is nothing average about THAT pen! Very Nice! Thanks for posting it for those of us to see what we missed out on.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 21, 2010)

That is definitely a pretty wood pen!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice Lou. 

I was fortunate to get in on the but myself. Some said how it was kind of plain looking and a bit disappointing. But once the finish is applied the true colors pop. 

And there you go you have a fine looking pen.

.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 21, 2010)

Lou, taking a nice blank and turning it into one of your pretty wood  pens has become common place. But your pretty pens are definitely not common.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

very sharp.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great from here Lou!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for all of the generous comments. 

Normally I am not a fan of walnut pens, but this wood has enough unusual beauty to change my mind. The deep black lines, most often thought to be an indicator of very old trees, contrasts well with the more traditional English walnut brown. This is very dense wood, being old growth, and the pores and grain are much tighter than the commercially grown stock we find most often. For $2 a blank, it seems like a good buy, even though good quality English walnut lumber can be found in the $20-$25 a board foot price range.



wood-of-1kind said:


> To rephrase an old Johny Rogers(Heisman winner from long ago who starred in the CFL) saying:
> 
> "just your average everyday superstar...(pen)". Great looking pen.


 
You had to go reminding me of Johnny "The Jet", didn't you. Having been a Sooner, I still have painful memories of the "Game of the Century" in 1971. Of course, his Orange Bowl performance in 1973 was nothing to sneeze at...3 TD's running, 1 TD receiving and 1 TD passing. Dang, that kid could play! Having my pen compared to Johnny is _tres bien_!


----------



## Whaler (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful Lou. I'm sorry that I missed out on that buy.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 22, 2010)

If that's average, I'm sorry I missed out on that group buy as well!  Awesome grain lines on that pen.  Nice job as usual Lou.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the encouragement.  Hopefully my best is yet to come!


----------

